# Funny



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

haha so I usually hit a webside in the mornings that has some funny pics with headings and gif's and such.
The caption on this one was "This is how I found her when I got to the Kennel"
The pic isn't my dog. But heck it could be someone's from here!
My boy is like a goat on the top of the couch but he will have to grow up a bit more to get up thast high.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I saw that last night too. They do have cat like paws. Great balance beam work. :

Agility tryouts? Trying to make the team?

Very funny.

RBD


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

That is so funny!

Any second now, onto hind legs, and the juggling balls come out...


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ya no kidding
I'd like to know how she got down.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Triple backflip


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Without a hair out of place


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Of course...

Although, the dogs face does suggest that's it's not entirely sure how it's going to get down either


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

haha, yeah I saw that on imgur the other day. I love how whenever someone posts a vizsla pic, half the comments are VIZSLA!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Red is the new black. No cage holdin' this Vizsla in.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

taking "whoa training" to a whole new level ;D


----------

